# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Frases celebres (dichas por niños)

## goro

Quiero preguntarles cual fue ese momento en el que un niño te ha dicho algo que te haya hecho sentir realmente bien y contento por lo que haces.
A mi me han dicho repetidas veces cosas como "puedes hacer un truco para que en el colegio no me den mas tarea?" o cosas por el estilo que me hacen sentir muy bien porque me doy cuenta de que ellos creen realmente en mi magia..
Quisiera conocer sus experiencias...
Un saludo :D

----------


## Elmagojose

la verdad es que la vez q me quede impaztado fue cuando un niño me dijo si le decia el secreto para sacar caramelos y si los fabricantes de caramelos contrataban magos jajaja fue la leche jejjee ese dia me rei mucho jeje.

----------


## Ella

a mi me han dicho: "sabes desaparecer?; puedes hacer desaparcer a mi hermana??"

----------


## Magic_Berto

A mi, una frase que me impactó y me lleno mucho, fue que tras una actuación me dediqué a hacer globoflexia y repartir globos a los niños presentes, y una niña de unos 4 años, cogida de la mano de su hermana que tendria unos 8, no solo no me pidio un globo si no que me dijo: "Quiero un beso de mago". 

Eso fue el mayor regalo del mundo ese dia, la cogi en brazos, la di un par de besos, e hice aparecer para ella un puñado de caramelos con lo que se fue tan contenta.

----------


## Moñiño

> A mi, una frase que me impactó y me lleno mucho, fue que tras una actuación me dediqué a hacer globoflexia y repartir globos a los niños presentes, y una niña de unos 4 años, cogida de la mano de su hermana que tendria unos 8, no solo no me pidio un globo si no que me dijo: "Quiero un beso de mago". 
> 
> Eso fue el mayor regalo del mundo ese dia, la cogi en brazos, la di un par de besos, e hice aparecer para ella un puñado de caramelos con lo que se fue tan contenta.


A mi me paso algo parecido al salir de una funcion en una urbanizacion.
Cuando mi mujer y yo ibamos para el coche.
Una madre: "Mira uno de los magos".
La niña: "¿Puedo saludarlo?"
Yo: "Hola pequeña. ¿Te ha gustado el show?"
La niña:"Si".
La madre:"Nos ha gustado mucho. Venga diles adios".
La niña: "¿Puedo darle un beso?"
Me inclino y besito de la niña que me llega muy a dentro.

Tambien un niño me hizo protagonista de un cuento (ya lo pondre en cambalache) con el que ademas gano un concurso en su colegio.

Salutres.

----------


## magic_7

> A mi me paso algo parecido al salir de una funcion en una urbanizacion.
> Cuando mi mujer y yo ibamos para el coche.
> Una madre: "Mira uno de los magos".
> La niña: "¿Puedo saludarlo?"
> Yo: "Hola pequeña. ¿Te ha gustado el show?"
> La niña:"Si".
> La madre:"Nos ha gustado mucho. Venga diles adios".
> La niña: "¿Puedo darle un beso?"
> Me inclino y besito de la niña que me llega muy a dentro.
> ...


Eso si que es magia, tan simple y tan poderoso....

----------


## J.R.

No fue una frase, pero ....
Actuábamos mi mujer y yo para unos niños con síndrome de down y autistas.
Todo fue maravilloso, al finalizar la actuación llego una niña con síndrome de down y simplemente nos abrazo (con intensidad y sinceridad), después se acerco una niña y muy tímidamente le dio mano a mi mujer y se marcho. Mi mujer dijo sorprendida: Me ha dado la mano. Y la monitora le recalco esa niña es autista y no da la mano a nadie....
Increíble e inolvidable, .... jamás un simple gesto dijo tanto.

----------


## chiripicajoso

> después se acerco una niña y muy tímidamente le dio mano a mi mujer y se marcho. Mi mujer dijo sorprendida: Me ha dado la mano. Y la monitora le recalco esa niña es autista y no da la mano a nadie....
> Increíble e inolvidable, .... jamás un simple gesto dijo tanto.


Según me lo imaginaba, nose porque pero se me han empañado los ojos....esque para mi estas cosas es de las pocas que hay en el mundo

----------


## S. Alexander

Qué bonito J.R., sinceramente, se me han puesto los pelos de puntita  :Smile1: 

Frases célebres que me han dicho:

-Tras la revelación de una fantástica predicción, puesto como excusa un sueño acerca de lo que ocurriría: ¡¡Dios mío!! ¿De verdad has soñado conmigo? (Y ya van varias personas que me lo dicen, me encanta).

-"¡Rápido, dime un número entre el *diez* y el *veinte*!" "Eeeeemm... ¡¡el *ocho*!!"

-¡Ya me has liao, ya me has liao! (tras un juego rápido)

-¿¿Pero tú dónde aprendes todo eso?? (pregunta frecuente de los conocidos/amigos tras un efecto fuerte o varios efectos rápidos)

-Oye, ¿esas son de las cartas que cambian de color cuando les pasas la mano?/ das calor?/ soplas?/ *silbas*? (Alucino... xD) A todo esto, me gustaría avisar de la nueva hipótesis profana: los magos utilizamos los focos para mostrar cartas que en realidad son otras... (en street magic, se ve que tenemos poder sobre el propio Sol  :Smile1:  )

-Oye, ¿y tú no puedes hacer magia para aprobar los exámenes?/ hacer desaparecer y aparecer _chuletas_? (¿Pero qué se han creído?, ¡ahí iba a estar yo si puediera xD!

Graciaaas  :001 005:

----------


## Magic_Berto

> Eso si que es magia, tan simple y tan poderoso....


Me alegro que con mi post, haya surgido todo esto. Son muy bonitas todas las historias que habeis contado, y como dice magic_7 todo esto, si que es magia. La magia esta dentro de nosotros, y la magia es poder hacer sonreir a un niño, o a un anciano, hacer que la imaginación vuele, y que la ilusion vuelva a la mente de cualquiera, la magia es sacar el niño de cualquier adulto. Muy bien resumido, la magia es tan simple, y la magia es tan poderosa... tanto, como lo simple, y poderoso de una sonrisa o un beso.

Gracias a todos.

----------


## J.R.

Si decís que se os han empañado los ojos o seos han puesto los pelos de punta, imaginaros la mezcla de sentimientos de ese momento (agradecimiento, alegría, lagrimas, escalofríos…. ) y todo eso refrenado  (reprimido), simplemente una medio sonrisa contenida y una mirada de complicidad entre mi mujer y yo, hasta llegar al coche y estallar…..

Y cada vez que lo recuerdo igual

----------


## djeid06

A mi me paso algo parecido a vosotr@s:
un dia que hice el espectáculo de mágia me vi a una niñita de 6 años que estaba triste:
me acerque y le pregunte que le pasaba; 

-Que te pasa, porque estas triste; esque no te a gustado la mágia?
 - no es eso; esque yo tambien quiero hacer desaparecer un pañuelo en mi mano
-pero eso no to le puedo decir, sabes porque?
 -porque?
-porque imaginate que yo te cuento como se hace; sabes que pasaria?
 -que?
-que  ya no seria mágia, porque la magia la llevas dentro de ti; y si yo te cuento como se hace, ya no seria mágia.

( estube unos segundos con el corazón encogido por la niñita; nose como explicarlo, pero la sensación que tube fue muy bonita)
saludos!

----------


## marcoCRmagia

a mi me han dicho varias bonitas, pero no se me olvida nunca la primera: estaba haciendo magia en una fiesta infantil, de unos niños pobres, organizada por la parroquia de la iglesia de mi pueblo, eran unos 15, estaba haciendo lo mio y desapareci un pañuelo, una moneda y un dado y luego mostre mis manos vacias, una niña como de 5 años se acerco a revisar mis manos y con los ojos abiertos totalmente me miro y dijo: wow... jaja me senti tan bn, ella estaba tan asombrada, sali muy satisfecho ese dia, ese wow me valio todo lo que hice ese dia

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Pues yo una vez estando en un bar con mis padres, mi madre me dijo que le hiciera un par de florituras a la hija de unos amigos, bueno la cuestion es que empece a hacerle un par de juegos sencillos, y en cuestion de minutos me encontre haciendo magia a 6 o 7 niños/as.
Y uno de los juegos que hice fue el de hacer pasar una carta a treves de la ventana, y en esto que cuando acabo el juego veo a un niño de unos 6 años regañando al camarero porque tenia un agujero "insensible" en el cristal (supongo que se referiria a un agujero invisible)

- Una vez una niña me pidio que hiciera desaparecer al dentista para que el proximo dia pudiera hacerle magia otra vez...

- y no hace mucho le hacia magia a un amigo y en esto que se me acercó, creo que era su sobrina, y me dijo: 
- ¿Como te llamas? 
y le conteste: 
- ¿Loren y tu?
y me dijo ella:
Mmi nombre no hace falta que lo sepas, tinenes que saber el suyo (señalando a otra niña, supongo que una amiguita suyo o algo asi) que le a gustado mucho el truco y ahora es tu novia...

----------


## ignoto

Hay una palabra que me dicen mucho los más pequeños:

Ajo.

----------


## chiripicajoso

> agujero "insensible" en el cristal (supongo que se referiria a un agujero invisible)


Seguramente, habria visto el video semifinalista del mago migaja jejeje




> -Mmi nombre no hace falta que lo sepas, tinenes que saber el suyo (señalando a otra niña, supongo que una amiguita suyo o algo asi) que le a gustado mucho el truco y ahora es tu novia...


Para que luego digan, que con la magia no se liga.... jejejeje me ha gustado mucho esa frase...eso demuestra que lo hiciste bien jajaja

----------


## Mago Lawrence

jaja bueno ligar ligar... la niña debia tener unos 6 años 7 como mucho jaja, pero bueno algo es algo....

----------


## chiripicajoso

ya... jejeje incluso pensé que tendriia menos jejejeje
no, pero eso demuestra que le gusto el juego y mucho.... (o le gustaste tu  :117: )
yo quiero que algun niño me diga unas frases que haga que me siienta muy bien por lo que sea....

----------


## magikcrash

Lo que me paso ami a mitad de una animacion en el Hotel donde e trabajado este verano fue que al pedir que levantaran la manita los nenes que tenian alli a los papas y mi compañera los sacara saco a una nena que me dijo que ella no tenia papa con una carita de angel que tenia cristina ke se iamava.. 5 añitos de niña xfavor... era un juego con papas esto no podia quedar asi y se me habia caido el mundo a los pies en una animacion cosa ke nunca me pasa y pf la ice protagonista de todos los juegos que quedaban... aunque luego me vengue de mi compañera ! ! pero fue un gran dia

----------


## magic_7

> Lo que me paso ami a mitad de una animacion en el Hotel donde e trabajado este verano fue que al pedir que levantaran la manita los nenes que tenian alli a los papas y mi compañera los sacara saco a una nena que me dijo que ella no tenia papa con una carita de angel que tenia [...] era un juego con papas esto no podia quedar asi


Ohhhhh, joer os juro que estas cosas me entristecen mucho si algun dia tengo que fingir tristeza me acordare de estas cosas porque se me empañan los ojos (y eso que yo no estuve) pero tiene que ser genial poder sacarle una sonrisa y una ilusion a chiquillas asi, por eso vale la pena este oficio!

----------


## Pulgas

(Un peque de unos ocho años)

"Tienes que hacerle magia a mi hermano, para que vea que la magia sí existe, que dice que no existe y que los reyes Magos son los padres".

----------


## magikcrash

Jod** que hermanito tiene es para darle una buena colleja... este verano trabajando en el Hotel donde e estado me paso algo parecido... estaba haciendo magia a los peques cuando uno se pone ahi chulito la magia no existe y casualmente dijo lo de los reyes tambien delante de los niños y yo me enfade y se me ocurrio hacerle 2 juegos juegos uno con cartas y el otro con esponjitas... se sorprendio tando que fue corriendo a decirles a sus padres que la magia existia!! Y antes de que se fuera delante de los niños le dije " es igual con los Reyes magos, si crees existiran" fue un gran dia personalmente para mi..

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Dos, que me han impactado. En una actuacion para todo los pubilcos palomas y la mesa que flolta.... antes de empezar una niña de unos 4 años me dice. Tu eres mago?, si, le contesto, y cuando acabe la actuacion me dices si te ha gustado, o algo asi al acabar, la niña,le pregunto,  te ha gustado?, le pregunto, me dice´si, pero no eres mago, la mesa flotaba porque la hacian volar las palomas que habian desaparecido.

En una actruación en colegio, recibo un SMS, he estado el la actuacion, conozco el colegio, le he visto dos años...., un poco incoeherente el SMS, le contesto muchas gracias, bla, bla..., intento llamar por que me parecio una posibilidad de un nuevo bolo, segundo SMS, no me llames mis padres podrian coger el telefono

Saludos

----------


## Moñiño

La ultima. Hace un par de horas.
Hice un cumpleaños este fin de semana en un pueblo cercano a mi lugar de residencia. Hoy han venido a pagarme la madre y la hija. Esta ultima traia un par de fotos que hicieron durante y despues del espectaculo para que se las firmara, por que queria tenerlas firmadas por el mago. Me ha hecho ilu. Es la primera vez que firmo un autografo.

Salutres.

----------


## El FuLaNo MaGnÉtIcO

> -Oye, ¿y tú no puedes hacer magia para aprobar los exámenes?/ hacer desaparecer y aparecer _chuletas_? (¿Pero qué se han creído?, ¡ahí iba a estar yo si puediera xD!


Pues yo en mis tiempos mozos he aprobado más de un examen gracias a una chuleta empalmada en la mano :302: ... Si ya decía yo que de algún lado me venía esto de la magía :Party:

----------


## El FuLaNo MaGnÉtIcO

De vez en cuando les hago algún que otro juego a mis sobrinas de 7 añitos y siempre tienen unas salidas buenisimas, pero recuerdo una vez en concreto en que a una de ellas, cuando contaba con unos 4 años, hice como que le metía una bola de goma de color azul por una oreja y se la sacaba por la otra oreja, pero cambiándole el color a amarillo.. a esto que la niña se queda mirando la bola amarilla y se pone a chillar y llorar de repente :O10: , diciendo ¡Quitamela, quitamela! y yo no sabía porqué... hasta que caí en la cuenta. En su lógica infantil, y más que acertada, mi sobrina había interpretado que si yo le había metido una bola azul por una oreja y sacado una amarilla por la otra, la azul se le había quedado dentro de la cabeza!!! :07:

----------


## S. Alexander

> Pues yo en mis tiempos mozos he aprobado más de un examen gracias a una chuleta empalmada en la mano... Si ya decía yo que de algún lado me venía esto de la magía


Y ese no es el único método de la magia que se puede utilizar, créeme, uso bastantes más... ¡¡¡MUAHAHAHAHAH!!! Pero para aprobar aprobar... bueno, más o menos

----------


## S. Alexander

> De vez en cuando les hago algún que otro juego a mis sobrinas de 7 añitos y siempre tienen unas salidas buenisimas, pero recuerdo una vez en concreto en que a una de ellas, cuando contaba con unos 4 años, hice como que le metía una bola de goma de color azul por una oreja y se la sacaba por la otra oreja, pero cambiándole el color a amarillo.. a esto que la niña se queda mirando la bola amarilla y se pone a chillar y llorar de repente, diciendo ¡Quitamela, quitamela! y yo no sabía porqué... hasta que caí en la cuenta. En su lógica infantil, y más que acertada, mi sobrina había interpretado que si yo le había metido una bola azul por una oreja y sacado una amarilla por la otra, la azul se le había quedado dentro de la cabeza!!!


He aquí un ejemplo de que "todo tiene que tener un porqué", todo tiene que tener una lógica en la magia... gracias por el ejemplo tan fantástico  :001 302:

----------


## El FuLaNo MaGnÉtIcO

> He aquí un ejemplo de que "todo tiene que tener un porqué", todo tiene que tener una lógica en la magia... gracias por el ejemplo tan fantástico


Totalmente de acuerdo! :001 302:

----------


## diverland

Tremendo este hilo...
Me he reido,me he puesto triste...de todo..
cumulo de sensaciones que merece daros la enhorabuena por haberlas vivido, desde mi posicion de aprendiz..solo me queda decir chapo.

----------


## Caonauta

La semana pasada le hice una magia a unas niñas de 5 años y una de ellas me dijo:"Wow esto sí es magia de verdad".

Me llenó de satisfacción. Mi meta es lograr esa sensación en todos los actos que haga (aunque no me lo digan), aún no lo logro, pues recién empiezo, pero ya haberlo hecho una vez me da fuerzas y motivación.

----------


## antonio blake

A mi una vez los niños me preguntaron que quien era mi maestro de magia y yo les dije que harry potter, y los chavales flipando y diciendoles a sus padres que yo conocia a harry potter. Mira que es bonito hacer sonreir a un niño  :Smile1:

----------


## magomarcos

Cierta vez relatando un juego,les decia que movieran los brazsos como si nadaran.
luego que lo hicieran mas rapido y que salieran el agua.

Un peque me digo ' NO PUEDO SALIR"

Por que pregunte?  

ES QUE HAY UN PESCADO PELUDO QUE NO ME DEJA PASAR.

Otra

Yo trabajo con mi hijo el payasito Tufy, antes vestia de particular como partenaire.

En medio de un efecto, una pequeña se levanto de su sitio y a toda voz me digo:

A MI HERMANA LE GUSTA TU AYUDANTE.

Y la frase que mas me tendria que haber gustado, y que le gustaria a cualquiera de los que estan leyendo, es una de reconocimiento al terminar un efecto de magia.

CLARO DESAPARECIO POR QUE SOS MAGOS

pero esa frase fue repetida en cinco o seis efectos, hasta que se aburrio, eran mayorcitos.

Cuando la otra persona te acepta como mago, el efecto pierde sentido, no sorprende a nadie, pues si eres mago es logico lo que haces.  Incongruente PERO CIERTO

----------


## Dummie

No se me ocurre ninguna anécdota con niños. Acabo de descubrir este hilo hace un rato y sólo escribo para decir que me ha parecido uno de los más emotivos que he leído en todo el tiempo que llevo en este foro. Gracias.

----------


## MagDani

MI hija de 7 años me dijo:
Papá antes de que te mueras ¿me enseñaras todos tus secretos?

aguantándome la risa dije: no hace falta que me mates tan pronto en 2 o 3 años te iré enseñando algo para que podamos hacer alguna cosa juntos.

----------


## Spes

"Por favor, conviérteme en Spiderman que tengo que salvar el mundo" David - 5 años

----------


## litan

> Qué bonito J.R., sinceramente, se me han puesto los pelos de puntita 
> 
> Frases célebres que me han dicho:
> 
> -Tras la revelación de una fantástica predicción, puesto como excusa un sueño acerca de lo que ocurriría: ¡¡Dios mío!! ¿De verdad has soñado conmigo? (Y ya van varias personas que me lo dicen, me encanta).
> 
> -"¡Rápido, dime un número entre el *diez* y el *veinte*!" "Eeeeemm... ¡¡el *ocho*!!"
> 
> -¡Ya me has liao, ya me has liao! (tras un juego rápido)
> ...


 
la verdad es que yo nunca he necesitado la magia para aprobar.. pero un amigo que maneja más que yo alguna vez si que ha hecho desaparecer chuletas con un fp o con el reel.. 
tengo una entrevista que me hicieron de un periodico cuando era peque y fui a ver a un mago. Cuando me preguntaban a ver para que queria la magia yo respondi que para hacer desaparecer a los profesores!  :117:

----------


## Biondi

"mira mamá! como le sale el papel de la boca!"
"... y ahora el libro sale de colores... se lo vi al mago de la semana pasada..."
"..oh! es un mago verdadero..."
"...ah ya entendi, tenia el conejo disfrasado de paloma..."
"...El papa del otro mago tambien le conto la misma historia de la nieve, verdad mamña?.."
"...me regala a su conejo?.."
jejeje.

----------


## litan

cuando estaba dejando a comprobar un pañuelo, les dije k no lo sobaran mucho porque tenia novia... al salir luego mi compañero y sacar otro pañuelo dijo uno: "mira! esa debe de ser la novia!"

----------


## 7deTrebol

Bueno, no es exactamente un niño... pero en una cena de navidad, hice el efecto de el trilero y el abuelo, a mi abuelo, poniendome a mi como protagonista.

En la historia, contaba que el trilero me había ganado 20€, y que posteriormente yo se los volvía a ganar.

Al terminar mi abuelo me dijo: -¿Pero te los devolvió, no?
Es un poco una tonteria, ya que mi abuelo ya es mayor, pero me hizo mucha ilusión, ver la forma en que había conseguido meter a mi abuelo en la historia.

Un saluditoo

----------


## S. Alexander

Eh, eh, que a mí de esas me han pasado miles, y ha sido graciosíiiisimo x'D

Por ejemplo, cuando hacía "El Mago contra el Tahúr", cuando conté una vez algo sobre una predicción en un sueño... me encanta, jajaja, porque significa que... ¡Dios mío, es una locura, pero, te creen!  :O16: 

- Con 17 años de edad, 2º de Bachillerato: "Sergio, por favor, dime la verdad... ¿la magia existe en serio o no?" Ninguna anomalía psíquica, una persona completamente normal... ¡qué bonito el poder de la ilusión  :Smile1: !

- Y bueno, esto no fue precisamente una frase, sino una no-frase... me explico:
Realicé un juego (en mi opinión bastante "fuerte"), y cuando pegó el bombazo del clímax, mi voluntaria comenzó a llorar... ¡¡se emocionó!!  :Eek1:  Sigo alucinando con aquello que ocurrió.

----------


## Juliopikas

Hola foreros: Con ocasión de fin de curso, fui contratado por la "AMPA" de un colegio de primaria y cuando termine mi actuación, se acercó una niña, de unos 6 años, y me dijo: "Tu eres como Dios, haces cosas grandes"
Volvio a acercarse y me dijo: Tu puedes hacer aparecer todas las cosas.
Yo: No. Todo, no. Algunas cosas.
¿Puedes hacer aparecer a mi abuela Leoncia que se fue al cielo hace un mes?
No puedo explicaros lo que corrio por mi cuerpo. Fue una mezcla de impotencia y de satisfación.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Miroku

Que emocionante sus relatos, me dan mas fuerza para seguir adelante y ser un mejor maguito

----------


## Darking

Impresionante este post
cumulo de sensaciones muy grandes todas
gracias por compartirlo de verdad
de vez en cuando se necesitan leer cosas como estas
desde aqui animo a los magos que sigan compartiendo sus historias con nosotros :D

gracias y un gran abrazo.

----------


## magojuanjo

Despues de actuar en un cumpleaños, se me acerca una niña de 7 años, a la cual antes le habia regalado un perrito (globoflexia), y me dijo llorando, que lo convirtiera en uno de verdad,y que convenciera a sus padres para que la dejaran tenerlo, todo esto abrazada a mi cuello y sin soltarme..... fueron momentos dificiles para mi.....

----------


## Coloclom

Gracias magojuanjo, por definir tan bien la palabra "magia". Un pequeño instante en el que horas y horas de ensayo se ven compensadas con creces

----------


## xepabcn

Felicitaros a todos vosotros porque sois grandes... increíble thread, buenísimo.
Seguir así!!!!

----------


## Bakunin

La pucha, che. La verdad que los envidio. Cuán grande y satisfactoria ha de ser esa sensación de la que hablan. Los felicito a todos.
Abrazos argentinos

----------


## Zeleth

Una vez haciendo la carta voodoo a toda mi familia. cuando eligieron carta y tal. y se quedaron la baraja les hice firmar un papel para luego quemarlo diciendo que un espiritu que me ayudaba a hacer algunos juegos con el que hice un pacto revelaria la carta. cuando vieron en mi antebrazo el nombre de la carta y toquetearon y no vieron nada raro me dijeron: Dani, Ten cuidado con los pactos y esas cosas que son cosas muy serias y vaya que te pase algo.

Aunque con ese juego tube un anticlimax una vez que vaya.. casi para salir corriendo xDDD

y a mi prima de unos 6 años una vez le hice unos juegos con una baraja de disney que tenia. tras un pintaje de una carta salio corriendo a mi tio diciendo que me contratara. (mi tio es dueño de una imprenta)..

----------


## marcoCRmagia

> ...a mi prima de unos 6 años una vez le hice unos juegos con una baraja de disney que tenia. tras un pintaje de una carta salio corriendo a mi tio diciendo que me contratara. (mi tio es dueño de una imprenta)..


jaja me encanta la inocencia de los niños!!!!

una vez me paso algo que me puso nervioso  :001 07:  estaba iniciando mi acto para unos niños y les pregunte: ¿alguien sabe que es la magia? entonces varios alsaron la mano y les pase un microfono para que me dijeran que es la magia, con la intencion luego de preguntarles: ¿quieren ver magia?, pues me salio mal la bromita porque un niño tomó el microfono y dijo: "la magia no existe, son puros engaños" y yo lo que hice fue recojer el microfono y decirles: "la magia si existe, lo que pasa es que hay personas que la usan para cosas malas, pero la magia puede ser muy bonita tambien, verdad niños? y recibi un gran "siiiiii" y continue con lo que tenia preparado...  :001 07:  no me esperaba eso...

alguna vez les paso algo parecido??

----------


## magicwoman

A mi me dijeron

¡¡¡Gracias por venir, me ha encantado mucho, El mejor regalo de todos los que he tenido.

----------


## pouso

A mi me paso hace una semana, que una amiga me pidio que le hiciera el through&through (pasar una aguja REAL atraves de la mano) y al tocar que antes de salir se notaba el pincho se desmayo y la tuve que llevar al ambulatorio en cuello. Y mi hermana pequeña me quiere llevar a su clase a que haga trucos,cuando me lo dijo, me hizo tanta ilusion... que casi me puse a llorar  :Smile1:  (que por cierto, no se ninguna rutina para peques si me podeis ayudar por mp os lo agradeceria)

----------


## golfov

me he leido todo el post y pfff el dia que me digan algo asi rompo a llorar yo si es que somos muy sensibles con los niños.

mañana tengo mi 1º actuacion espero recibir algo asi.
un saludo

----------


## azegarra

Bueno, yo soy Ingeniero Civil, y realizo estudios de suelos.
Una vez me contrataron para hacer un estudio de un edificio que iba a construir una empresa. Para ello habian comprado una casa grande a una Señora de unos 75 años.
Llegue con mi personal, y lo que normalmente hago es dejarlos trabajando y luego de 04 a 05 horas vuelvo a supervisarlos, pero en esa ocasion se bajo la llanta del carro,
y preferi quedarme porque no tenia mucho que hacer.
Toque la puerta y salio esta señora, muy amable, y mientras el personal hacia las excavaciones, converse con la señora, hasta que de pronto toque mi bolsillo y senti varias monedas.
Le hice variso juegos: el juego de  las tres monedas, siempre tres aparciones y desapariciones, detras de la oreja y esas improvisaciones que simpre que algo te sale mal las monedas son un milagro. SOlo fue un momento, unos quince o diez minutos.
Luego continue trabajando.
Una vez concluido el trabajo, me despedi. La señora se acerco al carro, y exactamente como si fuera una niña me dijo: "Que bueno que viniste, gracias por haber venido", eso significo mucho, no saben cuanto para mi.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

me emocionado y me he reído con este post, pero cuando ley esto empece a llorar de la risa


- Con 17 años de edad, 2º de Bachillerato: "Sergio, por favor, dime la verdad... ¿la magia existe en serio o no?" Ninguna anomalía psíquica, una persona completamente normal... ¡qué bonito el poder de la ilusión  :Smile1: !
de S.Alexander

----------


## azegarra

Otra, hace muy poquito.

En una fiesta infantil habia hecho varios trucos y entre ellos el sueño del avaro, 
Al finalizar, un niño de 6 años y su hermano de mas o menos 8 años, se me acercaron 
y el menor me dijo: Mago, puedes sacarme una moneda de la cabeza??, si claro, le hice un F.D. y le aparecí la moneda por la cabeza. 
Y le dije al final "te la regalo". No puedo describir la expresión del niño.
Creo que fue la misma sensación que sentí cuando yo tenía 10 años y vi a un mago achicar las cartas en sus manos. Uno nunca se olvida de esos momentos.

----------


## Mago Nico

Fui a lo de mi abuela y estaba solo con ella, y me dijo que le hiciera magia, y como no llevaba cartas, ese dia le hice desaparecer un pañuelo y hacerlo aparecer en mi boca, y se asustó, empezó a decirme que no le gustaban esos juegos que eran tan peligrosos, y yo tan malo un dia en una comida familiar hice una pequeña actuacion e hice el juego de la chaqueta de houdini, mi abuela no miraba y gritaba que como me podian dejar hacer esas cosas  :117:  (no está mal de la cabeza!)

----------


## jossan

A mi un niño me dijo despues de verme hacer un pintaje: " Eso es muy facil, las cartas tienen un microchip que las cambia por la voz" En fin...

----------


## Mago Nico

Hace poco estuve por las clases de niños de 4 y 5 años y cuando terminé y me fuí una niña le comentó a la maestra que los magos eramos como dioses  :117: .

----------


## Uve

Recuerdo cuando empecé a hacer magia, estando en un campamento de verano y practicando un juego con una gomilla, una niña más pequeña que yo, que parecía un hada del bosque, se acercó justo en el momento en el que había que realizar un ''soplido mágico'' y yo, aproveché para que fuera ella quien lo diera. 
Ante el final del truco, la niña me miró con unos enormes y sorprendidos ojos azules y me dijo: ''¿Tú eres mágica?''
Creo que fue uno de los momentos más increíbles de mi vida.

----------

